# Virtuel DJ Stimme entfernen



## Ersan (23. Mai 2004)

*Stimme entfernen aus mp3 oder anderes*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gehört, dass man mit dem Programm VIrtuel DJ die Stimme aus einem Lied entfernen kann . WO bekomm ich den Plugin, oder wo gibt es noch ein Programm, wo man die Stimme rausholt.?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. Mai 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials145317.html


----------



## Ersan (24. Mai 2004)

*Re: Stimme entfernen aus mp3 oder anderes*



> _Original geschrieben von Ersan _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gehört, dass man mit dem Programm VIrtuel DJ die Stimme aus einem Lied entfernen kann . WO bekomm ich den Plugin, oder wo gibt es noch ein Programm, wo man die Stimme rausholt.? *




hmm,

ich möchte aber den Gesang raus haben, nur die INstrumente und kein Gesang


----------



## KEK16 (24. Mai 2004)

Guck doch einfach mal nach einer Acapella bzw Instrumental Version. 

Singles haben doch sowas (jedenfalls im HipHop Bereich) meistens drauf. 

Und die Stimme rauszufiltern ist wie der andere Thread nicht ohne Qualitätsverlust nicht möglich.


----------



## Ersan (24. Mai 2004)

*Re: Re: Stimme entfernen aus mp3 oder anderes*



> _Original geschrieben von Ersan _
> *hmm,
> 
> ich möchte aber den Gesang raus haben, nur die INstrumente und kein Gesang *



ich finde ja nichts, cih brauche das für ein Theaterstück, da wird gesungen.


----------



## collage (14. Februar 2007)

hay leute habe ne frage.ich wil auch einigen  meine songs stimmen entferne damit es nur intrumental bleibt.kann jemand bite helfen ist wichtig danke


----------



## FingerSkill (15. Februar 2007)

Bitte bitte bitte!...
Verwendet die Suchfunktion ich denke es gibt schon genug dieser Threads.

Und ohne Qualitätsverlust und etwas mehr Wissen ist es definitiv nicht moeglich euer Vorhaben zu verwirklichen. Die einfachste Variante ein EQ mit Low- bzw. HiCut......

Ich bin fuer ein schliessen dieses Threads.

Nachtrag: Ausserdem moechte ich "collage" daran erinnern sich an die Netiquette zu halten.


----------

